# Toro S-620 Starter Gear Assmbly



## toro620 (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a Toro S-620 Snowblower with Electric Start. On the end of the started there a plastic gear that does wear out and can be replaced easily. Inside of that plastic gear is a metal gear. I cannot find anyone who stocks that gear ?? Any Suggestions?>>?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

36-5350 is the part number for the complete assembly. I don't see where either the plastic or metal gear is available separately.


----------

